# Justicatif d'Installation en France



## Kinsale (Feb 21, 2013)

What documents can one offer the French Administration that would be acceptable for this justicatif? I am being asked for this as part of the exchange of my American drivers license. Is it something that would document the date of my arrival in France or what exactly? The instructions I am receiving from the Ministry of the Interior (ANTS) are very unclear. Thanks for any guidance.


----------



## suein56 (May 26, 2017)

We offered our house rental contract which was accepted as suitable.


----------



## Kinsale (Feb 21, 2013)

suein56 said:


> We offered our house rental contract which was accepted as suitable.


Thanks for that. Can you confirm that what they are looking for is confirmation of the official date of arrival in France? I can supply our rental agreement and also the receipt of our airline tickets specifying the date and hour of our arrival in France.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

This is from a French government website and should explain what you need to produce: https://www.ariege.gouv.fr/content/download/13359/87207/file/EPE_Liste_des_pieces_a_fournir.pdf

And this (which should appear somewhere in that document, but I didn't find it in a quick skim) : *Justificatif* de 185 jours de résidence en *France* (carte de séjour ou un *justificatif* : contrat de location, contrat de travail, *justificatif* sécurité sociale, inscription registre commerce, avis d'imposition,...).


----------



## mohsel (Sep 27, 2014)

provide as much as you can, rental agreement, entry stamp, carte vitale, work contract...etc. I think the first 2-3 will suffice, but with administration, the more supportive documents, the better !


----------

